# Adam Duritz on Depersonalization Disorder



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

The lead singer of Counting Crows briefly mentioned his difficulty battling D.P

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/08/27/adam-duritz-depersonalization-disorder_n_5725220.html


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish that some of these people that say they have dissociative disorders would come out and say more. If Depersonalization is really as "underground" as people say, then we need some popular people to stand up and start showing this as a real disorder. Good link, by the way!


----------



## Drew1800 (Aug 5, 2014)

He and his band were on the Today show this morning playing live in Manhattan. He seems fine but hard to tell. Haven't seen any recent updates from him on his DP. I'm sure his story has made many people aware of this condition.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2014)

I suppose it's good Adam Duritz talked about his dp.. I just wish he didn't say "it's crazy".. b/c it's not crazy. It's a natural response of our minds for reasons only the sufferer knows.

I worry by him talking about it being crazy, the viewers will think dp's some kind of madness? It's important for everyone to know it's not..


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

Zed said:


> I suppose it's good Adam Duritz talked about his dp.. I just wish he didn't say "it's crazy".. b/c it's not crazy. It's a natural response of our minds for reasons only the sufferer knows.
> 
> I worry by him talking about it being crazy, the viewers will think dp's some kind of madness? It's important for everyone to know it's not..


well, he says so, because it feels pretty crazy, right?


----------



## Huggy Bear (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, it is crazy, but we are not crazy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

fjedNiko said:


> well, he says so, because it feels pretty crazy, right?


Yeah I know what you mean.. It sure does feel crazy at times.

I guess I'm coming from the point of view of the medical definition of crazy = insanity.

Solomon.. I wish Adam had spoken up more about his disorder too.. It's like he missed a perfect opportunity huh? His choice of course though.. maybe it's just not something he likes to talk about?


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

I am so thrilled Duritz is talking about this. The problem is he has as difficult a time articulating it as a journalist has understanding it. I have been Tweeting about DP. I really wish people would Tweet about this. I have found more posts about DP on "OK2Talk" and "BringChange2Mind" etc. Submit a story.

The more publicity this gets, the more other sufferers know what's going on, the more doctors will get a diagnosis correct. I educate every doctor I can talk to. And I personally have come out 100% even on FB.

I'm on Twitter @NoStigmaNow
Duritz doesn't have his own account, but Counting Crows does. I retweet every article I find. This is great exposure. Talking abou it.
Sandy Gale


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

*Dreamer* said:


> I am so thrilled Duritz is talking about this. The problem is he has as difficult a time articulating it as a journalist has understanding it. I have been Tweeting about DP. I really wish people would Tweet about this. I have found more posts about DP on "OK2Talk" and "BringChange2Mind" etc. Submit a story.
> 
> The more publicity this gets, the more other sufferers know what's going on, the more doctors will get a diagnosis correct. I educate every doctor I can talk to. And I personally have come out 100% even on FB.
> 
> ...


I just watched the interview he did on CBS recently&#8230;. He really does seem to have difficulty articulating his thoughts doesn't he? I was thinking .. he almost looks like he doesn't want to talk about it, which is absolutely fair enough. Imagine what the media could twist his words into? I don't blame him for being wary if that's the case.

Gotta get more people to understand more about these disorders! Maybe if they understood why the majority of people with dissociative disorders HAVE dissociative disorders in the first place.. we might even get some compassion? Imagine that???


----------

